# What type of holster?



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey all I'm having a hard time deciding what I should use as a holster for my SA XD9sc when I get it. I between a IWB or OWB I currently have a Blackhawk Paddle holsterand a nylon IWB (not my first choice for carry) and I would like a recomendation on witch company or style of IWB and Owb would be good for me.

I live on a farm with the enviroment going from -60 to 110. We deal with all kinds of grit and grime. I'm 5'11" tall and weigh in at 145lbs what would be a good holster for me to carry with. Thanks for your input.

I won't be getting this holster for a few months so I have a wide price range lets say $300 max.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Sounds like you will be able to carry OWB most of the time and I would go with a holster with a thumb break since you live on a farm. For other times a IWB would be nice. I only do IWB and use Don Hume 715 series.
One place to look that I use is WWW.GUNNERSALLEY.COM never had a problem with these folks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Simply Rugged holster. It is reasonably priced and made from really robust leather. "GunBlast" gives it good reviews; so do I.

It is a 3 slot pancake that can be worn strong side or cross draw. I also ordered the extra straps that allow it to be worn inside the waistband. A good holster with a good price. It took about 3 weeks to arrive.

See: http://www.simplyrugged.com/

See:


----------



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help I went with the G-CODE Comfort Carry IWB holster due to it being interchangeable with different platforms. Thanks for the help again.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

I just got one of these a couple weeks ago for my Glock 26 and really like it.  <script type="text .It rides a little high so its easy to conceal.They have some nice looking stuff,i believe as of now these are the holsters i will use until i find something i like better

Tagua Gunleather


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Tazman said:


> I just got one of these a couple weeks ago for my Glock 26 and really like it.  <script type="text .It rides a little high so its easy to conceal.They have some nice looking stuff,i believe as of now these are the holsters i will use until i find something i like better
> 
> Tagua Gunleather


My local gun store sells these. They are made in Paraguay. They looked a bit crude to my eye.


----------

